# Minimum Exterior Lighting Requirements



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2019)

Where does your adopted code require a minimum illumination requirement for exterior areas of commercial properties?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 13, 2019)

Added to the 2018 IBC in Section 1008.2.3 is the requirement to illuminate the exit discharge from the exit to the public way. That's the only requirement that I'm aware of.


----------



## JCraver (Dec 13, 2019)

It's in our development code / zoning code.  No requirement unless you're building new or substantially renovating.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 13, 2019)

SEC banking regs hav minimum fc around atm’s.  

1008.2.1 has minimums for egress lighting.


----------



## ICE (Dec 14, 2019)

We don’t have a minimum but I’m pretty sure we have a maximum.  Or perhaps they just have to be LED and probably a timer.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2019)

2018 IBC
1008.2.3 Exit discharge.
Illumination shall be provided along the path of travel for the exit discharge from each exit to the public way.
Exception: Illumination shall not be required where the path of the exit discharge meets both of the following requirements:
1.    The path of exit discharge is illuminated from the exit to a safe dispersal area complying with Section 1028.5.
2.    A dispersal area shall be illuminated to a level not less than 1 footcandle (11 lux) at the walking surface.

In Montana the exception is used a lot because the distance to a public way is to excessive.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 14, 2019)

Illuminating the exit discharge to the public way was also required in the 2012 IBC just a little harder to define

1006.1 Illumination required.
The means of egress, *including the exit discharge*, shall be illuminated at all times the building space served by the means of egress is occupied.

EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system between the termination of an exit and a public way.


----------

